# Uiterlijk > Esthetische ingrepen >  Web-log over liposuctie

## san1974

ik heb een eigen web-log over liposculptuur.
Interesse of overweegt het ook te gaan doen maar twijfeld.
Kijk en lees mn weblog http://liposculptuur.punt.nl
je kunt me altijd emailen voor vragen of hier een berichtje plaatsen.'
gr sandra

----------

